# Nut on trane compressor



## seabeeken123 (Oct 2, 2016)

Trying to replace the old compressor 
on a 5 ton Trane condensing unit. 
The compressor uses compression type nuts for the suction and discharge and I cannot get them loose. I've used pipe wrenches with a cheater bar and they will not budge.
Any advice on this? 
Thanks so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

